# لخبراء الحريق



## الشبوكشى (8 مارس 2015)

فى حاله ان عندى control room كبيره الحجم وعند تصميم نظام حمايه بfm200 هنحتاج نقسم النظام الى 2system كل سيستم بيه 12 اسطوانه fm200 ونحتاج slave cylinder نهملها activation بحيث ان فى حاله الحريق 2 system activated هل فى طريقه بخلاف اسطوانه نيتروجين


----------

